# Libido not coming back



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tomorrow officialy marks week 1 of my Lexapro withdrawal. It's gone fairly smooth. No zaps, just some headaches, nausea, and dizziness. Thankfully no intense emotional swings or major depressive/anxiety episodes. I feel pretty good mentally in fact.

But I'm getting worried though. My libido is not showing any signs of life. My emotions are all back and I am interested in things again, but my libido is nowhere to be found.

And the strange thing is I'm on 300mg of Wellbutrin! Did this drug (Lexapro) permanently chemically castrate me? During withdrawal, when does your libido usually start to return?


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

No the ssri didnt destroy you it will just take some time to get back into the groove. Mirapex and requip..two non addictive drugs that will help reverse this side effect. They are dopamine agonists like wellbutrin but are more potent. Also they are very easy to get a script for. I took wellbutrin before and it didnt help my libido at all..but mirapex definetly did. But other than meds when I got off celexa my libido was shot and I used L-theanine to help get it back. Theanine used in high doses (800-1000mg) gave me a noticeable libido increase.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> No the ssri didnt destroy you it will just take some time to get back into the groove. Mirapex and requip..two non addictive drugs that will help reverse this side effect. They are dopamine agonists like wellbutrin but are more potent. Also they are very easy to get a script for. I took wellbutrin before and it didnt help my libido at all..but mirapex definetly did. But other than meds when I got off celexa my libido was shot and I used L-theanine to help get it back. Theanine used in high doses (800-1000mg) gave me a noticeable libido increase.


Hmm really? Is it safe to take Theanine in high doses like that?


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Hmm really? Is it safe to take Theanine in high doses like that?


I'm pretty sure Theanine is perfectly safe. It's just an amino-acid, so you'll just pee out the stuff that's not absorbed.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Hmm really? Is it safe to take Theanine in high doses like that?


Theanine is non toxic and can actually be very healthy for your body. I take 1 gram some days and I can definetly sense a libido boost..really noticeable. Might take you 5-6 days and start out low (200mg). I've also tried L-tyrosine and Fish oils. Fish oils help too with blood flow and also interest for me but the tyrosine just caused a spike in blood pressure and anxiety..which in turn did NOT help my libido. Mirapex and Requip are also not toxic but are drugs and are said to be neuro=protective. They helped me alot too!


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

LaRibbon said:


> It can take months...sorry.


It "could" take months your right there but stuff like supplementation (theanine,Zinc,B vitamins,L-arginine) can help as well as alot of exercise can help restore it. So it doesnt have to be months..


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am on Lexapro also and I am getting worried about my sexual functioning. It hasn't affected my desire much, I still desire sex, but it is harder to get an erection and harder to ejaculate. What really worries me though is that my penis doesn't seem as sensitive as before, it seems to have dulled my senses. Which means it doesn't feel as good as it used to. Will this go away when I stop? Will my sensitivity and ability to ejaculate come back?


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

Does this do anything for ya?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Zinc supplementation can increase testosterone. Lifting weights is not an bad idea either.


----------



## alex999 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I think I spoke too soon. My libido has come back with an absolute vengeance these past 2 days. I think the Wellbutrin is fully kicking in. Pretty much all my sexual side effects are 90 percent gone.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> Theanine is non toxic and can actually be very healthy for your body. I take 1 gram some days and I can definetly sense a libido boost..really noticeable. Might take you 5-6 days and start out low (200mg). I've also tried L-tyrosine and Fish oils. Fish oils help too with blood flow and also interest for me but the tyrosine just caused a spike in blood pressure and anxiety..which in turn did NOT help my libido. Mirapex and Requip are also not toxic but are drugs and are said to be neuro=protective. They helped me alot too!


Hmm very cool. Fish oil does absolutely nothing for me, but I take it because of there are subtle benefits in the longrun. I just don't feel any sort of benefit from fish oil when I take it. I have been taking it for almost 6 months now.

So noticeable libido boost at 1g? As long as it's safe, I want to try it. Will taking that much theanine screw up my theanine tolerance? Should I take 1g for five days, and then the weekend off?

Thanks,


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> Hmm very cool. Fish oil does absolutely nothing for me, but I take it because of there are subtle benefits in the longrun. I just don't feel any sort of benefit from fish oil when I take it. I have been taking it for almost 6 months now.
> 
> So noticeable libido boost at 1g? As long as it's safe, I want to try it. Will taking that much theanine screw up my theanine tolerance? Should I take 1g for five days, and then the weekend off?
> 
> Thanks,


Yeah most people reccomend you take breaks from it. 5 on and 2 off is good. I take ritalin and use theanine during breaks from it and theanine gives me the same feeling as ritalin. I can feel a significant dopamine boost.


----------

